# Sunday eats



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

What are y’all eating this fine sun evening?
This did not suck


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i see you tried to slip in that nasty coors lite in the pic..
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some skrimp skewers going on the Egg after I finish cutting and splitting wood.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i see you tried to slip in that nasty coors lite in the pic..
> jack


Liquid gold jack!🍺🤣


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Got some skrimp skewers going on the Egg after I finish cutting and splitting wood.


If your gonna cook a lot on that beauty of a smoker, your gonna need to invest in a log splitter! Though I will say splitting firewood with an axe can be very stress relieving after a long day at work dealing with dumbarses coworkers.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i love to split wood. great stress reliever and releases the tension and anxiety.
every time i read one of bob's posts about hubbards, i would split a cord.
jack


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splitting a piece of wood perfectly where both sides just fly off to the sides is one of life greatest feelings of getting it right.

hitting it wrong or the woods to green or to big can HURT 🤣


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i met corpsman (jody) at his hunting camp in dallas county. when i drove up, some of the younger members were trying to split wood. i gave them a few pointers like look for the natural line, don't try to split a crotch, look for the natural crack, etc. i love to help while enjoying the outdoors.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

halo1 said:


> If your gonna cook a lot on that beauty of a smoker, your gonna need to invest in a log splitter! Though I will say splitting firewood with an axe can be very stress relieving after a long day at work dealing with dumbarses coworkers.


Been looking at an electric splitter, but the maul is good exercise. I don't mind splitting this small amount, like said above, it's therapeutic.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hotel food in Gainsville..... Envy you smokers today


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jaster said:


> Hotel food in Gainsville..... Envy you smokers today


Y'all okay?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish I made u a drink, clearing out the empty’s 🍺


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They don’t mix well 🤫


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Smokers gonna smoke.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

nice rolex
jack


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

jack2 said:


> nice rolex
> jack


It’s a Fossil.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't have a Rolex, yet. Been looking for a 1974 Root Beer. Missed out on one a couple years ago and regret it.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

basils is good but woodford double oaked is best under 60 bucks bourban on the market.. what y’all’s best 60 bucks and under bottle of whatever? Wine whiskey or beer? me it’s woodford double oaked


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)




----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Y'all okay?



You know, typical week in my life, lol. Son had surgery scheduled Thursday, he and wife came down Tue with wifes friend driving them, Wife just had Gallbladder removed last week. Appt/pre opp Wed, she felt bad late Wed night, short breath, went to ER, has Blood Clot in her lung. Had to rush down Thur morning to get here for Sons Surgery, got that done, he got out Friday morning, she still in.

Oldest son comes down tomorrow to start a hard core treatment, similar to chemo, will be here a week or 3.

I am not here to derail though buddy! Have opportunity for 3 free drinks and decent hotel food at the Drury inn every evening, lol. Half decent meat balls over taters with veggies on the side and kids had hotdogs and nachos with cheese available, lol

Anxious to get back in routine, living vicariously through you chefs in the mean time!!!!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Jaster, when you get through all this stuff I want to take y'all out for a day at Ft. McRee where you can kick back and relax. You've sure been through it.


----------

